

Google Ngrams: Second Great Awakening Edition - guscost
http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=satan,antichrist,brimstone,blasphemy,fuck&year_start=1700&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3

======
Isamu
As discussed before on HN, the long 's' in literature before around 1800 shows
up as 'f' in the Ngram viewer.

Note that all the terms in this example are affected by this, so the drop of
terms before 1800 is due to the 'long s' effect, and the peak before 1800 is
generally 'suck'.

[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=satan,fatan,antic...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=satan,fatan,antichrist,antichrift,brimstone,brimftone,blasphemy,blafphemy&year_start=1700&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

Edit: blasphemy is still quite a peak after 1800 - that might represent
something interesting.

